# Google Image Search Game



## Greg (Feb 15, 2007)

Use the *Google Image search* to find an image based on the word given by the previous poster and embed one from page 1 of the search results in this thread. Then post a new word. Example if the word is "moguls":







Next word: *powder*


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 15, 2007)

Corduroy


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 15, 2007)

Hmm... not much skiing corduroy on page 1, so here ya have it:







Chairlift


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 15, 2007)

Blizzard


----------



## 2knees (Feb 15, 2007)

gaper


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 15, 2007)

I love this game.... 

East


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 15, 2007)

Northeast


----------



## Paul (Feb 15, 2007)

yardsale


----------



## John84 (Feb 15, 2007)

(look closely)




Steep


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 15, 2007)

Charmonix


----------



## ckofer (Feb 15, 2007)

off-piste


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 15, 2007)

touring


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 16, 2007)

tree skiing


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 16, 2007)

snow bunny


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2007)

Next:  Gaper (a.k.a. "Joey" "starter jacket skier" "herb" etc) :wink:


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 16, 2007)

Snowsnake


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 16, 2007)

apres-ski


----------



## Puck it (Feb 16, 2007)

Think about it.



Hot Dogging


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 16, 2007)

> Apres-Ski think about it (i don't get it








powder pillows


----------



## Puck it (Feb 16, 2007)

Moon boots for apres ski   :smash:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 16, 2007)

Puck it said:


> Moon boots for apres ski   :smash:



I guess I haven't been following the trends lately. I though Uggs were still in


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 16, 2007)

skinning


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 16, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> skinning



This one could be a bit dangerous


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 16, 2007)

Keeping it clean...






Alpinezone


----------



## ckofer (Feb 16, 2007)

t-bar


----------



## Paul (Feb 17, 2007)

ckofer said:


> t-bar








Anterior Cruciate Ligament


----------



## ckofer (Feb 18, 2007)

spring conditions


----------



## Paul (Feb 18, 2007)

Back-scratcher!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 18, 2007)

Speed skiing


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 20, 2007)

tight shiny bodysuit
(SFW please)


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> tight shiny bodysuit
> (SFW please)



:blink:






bizarre


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> :blink:
> 
> bizarre








trailer trash


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 21, 2007)

I can't make up my mind which is better :lol: 











Snow Trailer


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 21, 2007)

if you can get the images to show up above try getting the properties and pasting the address into the address bar.


----------



## Paul (Feb 21, 2007)

Bulgarian Ski Resort


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> I can't make up my mind which is better :lol:



The first one.



Paul said:


> Bulgarian Ski Resort








Waffle


----------



## Paul (Feb 21, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Waffle



I don't know what you're talking about, so here's a bunny with a waffle on his head






Lange ski boot poster girl


----------



## MarkC (Feb 21, 2007)

lift line


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2007)

Paul said:


> I don't know what you're talking about, so here's a bunny with a waffle on his head



No one said the new word had to make any sense... :roll:



MarkC said:


> lift line








fall line


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 21, 2007)

bvibert said:


> fall line








bumps


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2007)

RIDEr said:


> bumps


----------



## ckofer (Feb 22, 2007)

demo day?:





poma lift


----------



## Paul (Feb 22, 2007)

bvibert said:


> No one said the new word had to make any sense... :roll:



Its an old joke used on a lot of other sites. Usually goes "I have no idea what you're talking about, so here's a bunny with a pancake on its head"






I found one with a waffle  :smile:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2007)

ckofer said:


> demo day?:


 Oops guess I forgot to give a new word...



> poma lift








pomegranate


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 22, 2007)

boiler plate


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> boiler plate








white room


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 22, 2007)

bvibert said:


> :
> pomegranate








granite state


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 22, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> granite state








Telemarking
(yeesh, sorry about the size)


----------



## MarkC (Feb 22, 2007)

dump


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 22, 2007)

Sweet map!

Dump: (or Bear taking one  





Whiteroom:





Chair Jump


----------



## Zand (Feb 23, 2007)

mashed potatoes (this is for the next post... sorry... I'm stupid and can't figure out how to make this end up under the picture lol)


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 23, 2007)

Zand said:


> mashed potatoes


 
Mount Mashed Potato (who would have thought):





summitt


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 23, 2007)

Zand said:


> can't figure out how to make this end up under the picture lol)


 
Begin with


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 23, 2007)

p-tex


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 23, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> p-tex


 





Grinding... nothing dirty please..


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 23, 2007)

I have no idea what this is.






deburr


----------



## MarkC (Feb 26, 2007)

groomer


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2007)

Gonna resize and attach (huge file)...

afro


----------



## MarkC (Feb 26, 2007)

That bitch is HOT!




Greg said:


> afro








Grass Skiing


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2007)

MarkC said:


> Grass Skiing








ankle flex


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2007)

Is that Marc in the blue shirt?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2007)

Tirol


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 27, 2007)

single camber


----------



## Puck it (Feb 27, 2007)

World Cup


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2007)

Puck it said:


> World Cup








Tuck's


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ravine


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 27, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Ravine


 





drool


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2007)

RIDEr said:


> drool








powder day


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2007)

bvibert said:


> powder day



good find.

i learned this from AZ.  if you can't view the image, right click on the image, go to properties, copy the url and paste it in your browser.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> good find.
> 
> i learned this from AZ.  if you can't view the image, right click on the image, go to properties, copy the url and paste it in your browser.



Are you having trouble viewing the above pic?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Are you having trouble viewing the above pic?



it had an image that said image hosted my tripod of something like that.  someone had something similar from firefox and this was the fix they mentioned.  worked in both cases.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 27, 2007)

Couloir

How do I make the pics bigger instead of thumbnails?


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 27, 2007)

You can just hotlink it... I know, I know...






schuss


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2007)

Schuss = Shoot in German.

To keep this ski related had to go a few more clicks:





New word: Carve


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> it had an image that said image hosted my tripod of something like that.  someone had something similar from firefox and this was the fix they mentioned.  worked in both cases.


That's what I get for hot-linking I guess...  That's why I was hesitant to play this game...



wa-loaf said:


> New word: Carve



steep


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 27, 2007)

bvibert said:


> steep







Perfect lead in for...

Doug Coombs


----------



## Puck it (Feb 27, 2007)

Snow Bunny


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 27, 2007)

Puck it said:


> Snow Bunny



I doubt Doug Coombs is that good looking....


----------



## Puck it (Feb 27, 2007)

I had a different word show when I hit reply. It was bumps.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2007)

RIDEr said:


> Doug Coombs



View attachment 576

We'll go with Puck It's next:
Snow Bunny


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 27, 2007)

chute


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> chute



Oh, you so beat me to that one!






Deep


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 27, 2007)

DEEP (fried twinkie)





blower


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2007)

Blower 






Daffy


----------



## MarkC (Feb 28, 2007)

Killington


----------



## Paul (Feb 28, 2007)

Sweet, sweet corn


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2007)

Frozen Granular


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 28, 2007)

Frozen Granular:






So, naturally, the next word has to be Flanged zipper"

(BTW, Paul wins. No doubt.)


----------



## Puck it (Feb 28, 2007)

Mono ski


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 28, 2007)

Puck it said:


> Mono ski



Some crappy photoshop work...






winter photoshop


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 28, 2007)

RIDEr said:


> Some crappy photoshop work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's totally real.  I know the guy that did it.  He was also the guy piloting the chopper near the Golden Gate Bridge when the great white shark jumped out of the water.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2007)

Sierra


----------



## Paul (Feb 28, 2007)

What the hell does "Professional Grade" mean anyway?


Um..... Professional


----------



## Puck it (Feb 28, 2007)

Cold smoke


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2007)

When you have two words are you guys searching for (cold smoke) or ("cold smoke") you can get pretty different results. Is there a rule? Do we really care? :roll: 

Hoar Frost


----------



## Paul (Feb 28, 2007)

oh....wait....  you said *HOAR* frost...







Hardpack


----------



## MarkC (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry JimG, DMC, and other hunter die hards but I could not resist this one.







Feel free to get me back

Plattekill


----------



## ckofer (Feb 28, 2007)

*Packed Chowda*


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2007)

peak performance


----------



## RIDEr (Mar 1, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> peak performance








[SIZE=-1]*Adrenaline Rush*[/SIZE]


----------



## Paul (Mar 1, 2007)

Herminator


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 1, 2007)

Hahnenkamm


----------



## RIDEr (Mar 1, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Hahnenkamm


ja ja,  ich fuhr Ski, der schrecklicher Durchlauf 

translation:
yes yes, I skied that horrible ski run.... (Kitzbuehl)






Skidurchlauf


----------



## Paul (Mar 1, 2007)

The one and only result from a GIS...






Lederhosen


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 1, 2007)

and to complement it: 

bier


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 1, 2007)

:beer: 

hmmm... Beer Fest


----------



## Puck it (Mar 1, 2007)

Zermatt


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 1, 2007)

Ah, what a gorgeous place to be 






summer skiing


----------



## ckofer (Mar 1, 2007)

Paul said:


> The one and only result from a GIS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Sorry, had to do it.

now the real answer






*stem christie*


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 2, 2007)

This makes me think of: Gapper


----------



## MarkC (Mar 7, 2007)

Another Gaper






Terje


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 9, 2007)

Invert


----------



## ckofer (Mar 10, 2007)

poach


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 13, 2007)

Amplitude


----------



## MarkC (Mar 14, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Amplitude









Hose Race


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 14, 2007)

Pond Skim


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 15, 2007)

Faceplant


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2007)

There were some tough pictures to look at for this one:






Zipper line


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 15, 2007)

face shot


----------



## MarkC (Mar 15, 2007)

core shot


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 15, 2007)

Meatheads


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Meatheads








ski films


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> ski films



I think you are looking for the word association game: http://forums.alpinezone.com/8966-word-association-thread-73.html

This here's the google image search game! :grin:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Meatheads








East Coast


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I think you are looking for the word association game: http://forums.alpinezone.com/8966-word-association-thread-73.html
> 
> This here's the google image search game! :grin:



There's an image there, it's just not showing up now, much like the image in your next post...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Meatheads



My original image for meatheads...

View attachment 651

ski films


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> There's an image there, it's just not showing up now, much like the image in your next post...



Not to derail this thread, but is my image not showing up? :-(  I still see it and I checked another machine.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 15, 2007)

Ski films





East Coast





Glissading


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Not to derail this thread, but is my image not showing up? :-(  I still see it and I checked another machine.



It's not for me, but I just checked and that's because that particular website is blocked by my company for whatever reason...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> Glissading








sledding


----------



## RIDEr (Mar 16, 2007)

bvibert said:


> sledding








Terrain Parks


----------



## Euler (Mar 22, 2007)

*terrain park/corn*






corn


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 22, 2007)

stokage


----------



## ckofer (Mar 23, 2007)

(Surely I'm not the only UNH alum here.... :beer

*Rear Entry*


----------



## Paul (Mar 23, 2007)

There were a surprising amount of "clean" results.:grin: 

'fro


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 23, 2007)

speedfreak


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 23, 2007)

fat skis


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 23, 2007)

water ski


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 30, 2007)

Jet Ski


----------



## ckofer (Apr 30, 2007)

thin cover


----------



## MRGisevil (May 1, 2007)

zoom


----------

